# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Estimate - cost of Polished Concrete Floors???

## Silas20

Hi 
We are just in the planning stages of building our house in Perth and are trying to get a "rough estimate" of how much polished, concrete flooring would cost? 
We are planning on having polished, concrete floors in our living areas which is about 100sqm. 
Any info would be great! 
Thanks

----------


## macca1234

Hi  
i think you will be looking at about $160.00 m2 we got epoxy resin flooring in our home by a company called homeshield in Perth www.homeshieldcoatings.com.au they we excellant.

----------


## multiblade

I dont think it has to be nearly that expensive, but I havent had it quoted for about 5-6 years. It depends what you are having done.
You can get a kind of buff and polish or you can get it deep ground so that the aggegate is exposed and ground back.
Shop around, it varies a lot.
cheers

----------


## m_shawry

Putting an epoxy down is not polishing concrete. It is a coating and has a usefull lifespan. Polishing concrete is a full process of gradually honing the surface smooth with progressively finer
levels of diamond tools. It creates a smooth reflective surface without the need for harsh chemicals. You can polish your concrete slab starting from $60 per m2 if you are happy to just polish the topping
this leaves out the expensive process of grinding down to expose aggregate. 
The price only goes up with the more aggregate you want to see as we have to grind down further.  
Our most popular finish is a light grind and full polish from $80 per m2, just remember that if your pouring new concrete make it 32mpa.  *EDITED POST,  REMOVED LINK*

----------

